# thanks a tebe



## scrittore (18 Aprile 2012)

Grazie a tebe, ora credo che tutti possono commentare i miei pensieri...
c'è del positivo in questa ragazza...al di la delle sue spirali autodistruttive... 

un sorriso pubblico tutto per te.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Io?
Della serie...attenzione Tebe ha il timer e si autodistruggerà entro 10 secondi?
-10
-9
-8
...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Aprile 2012)

Io pure ringrazio Tebina per aver provveduto acchè io potessi esprimere una sincera ammirazione al nostro Scrittore. 
Elegante e sagace, mi appare buon Mentore.
Confido, io in veste di umile Telemaco, ch'egli sappia infondermi saggezza e forza nel dar battaglia contri i Fr... Proci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2012)

ah, ecco...perchè per rispondere a te, scrittore,  l'altro giorno ho innescato una nuova discussione che non c'entrava nulla

grazie, dunque


----------

